# cancer/ medication



## RIPCHARLIEBEAR (Mar 27, 2021)

We lost our 12 year old golden Charlie yesterday. he started in november with a "lump" on his left shoulder area which grew then went away after treatment of abx / steroids so we thought it was an infection but with this trend reoccuring twice after we decided to have a biopsy. After this biopsy we learned it was probably a cancer type tumor that often shows on organs. We then decided to have a blood panel done as his blood counts were low and ultrasound. The reocurring and shrinking of initial tumor we learned was blood. We learned it was probably leaking then clotting. etc. After ultrasound we learned that the tumor was also on his spleen which is the kind that the vet had suspected. There was also an area of possible fluid near heart. We were given days/ weeks/ or months and this was at begininning of february 2021. I researched the Yunan Baiyou herbal medication and decided to give it a try. Yesterday 3/26/21 we noticed some neurological changes with his back legs and walking. We called the vet to discuss. They decided to do blood work again to what changes may have occured as well as ultrasound to see if he was bleeding more internally or if tumor on spleen had changed. We learned the blood panel came out to be the same and no internal bleeding. Which makes me wonder that the herbal medicaiton did work as it was supposed to. However we learned he now had tumors/ areas in his lungs. We were going to take him home and keep him comfortable. By 1pm ,,,, it all changed. he started with Grand maul Seizures and the seizures didn't end. We had no time left. Vet determined that the mass most likely metastisized to brain. We said our final good byes and at at 457pm he left us and went over the rainbow Bridge.

If anyone is interested in the Yunan Baiyou herbal medication please feel free to message me and we can discuss. i actually still have one unopened pack left.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Charlie, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can tell you really loved sweet Charlie and gave him the best care.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so sorry for your loss of Charlie. It’s heartbreaking. I’m sure he knew he was well loved.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

So sad to hear. Sounds like you gave him wonderful care.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

I am sorry for your loss of Charlie. He will never be forgotten. 💕


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

It’s so hard, they can’t tell us how they are feeling or what is wrong. Cancer is the silent thief in the night that we don’t expect. Your boy isn’t hurting any longer. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

i'm really sorry for your loss, run free charlie!


----------

